# Jolly's Got Something To Tell You...



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

As you may know, the â€œJollyâ€ clan started 'seasonal' camping in the OUTBACK this year. We have been using the trailer every week since early May. We quickly found there are some differences from what we were used to.

*THE GOOD:* 
We camp a whole lot more, because our site is only an hour away from home! We have spent about 20 nights in the trailer so far since May. Most Yearsâ€¦we never get 20 nights all season long. This will be a banner year.

No more trailer in the driveway! No more lengthy packing!
No more hooking up hitches, leveling, backing!
No more towing at 7 MPG with gas at $3.20 a gallon!

We have also found something to â€˜lureâ€™ our family back together! (â€˜empty nestersâ€™ that miss our children) Now they donâ€™t mind camping so much.

*THE NOT-SO-GOOD:* 
Seasonal camping caused some new issues. Mostly, lack of storage space, food preparation area, bathroom space, holding tank cleaning, etc. We had essentiallyâ€¦run short on space for everything, and everybody.

*THE RESULTS:* 
(Brace yourself OUTBACKERS!)
We have traded off the beloved OUTBACKâ€¦and purchased an â€œSOB.â€















We tried to keep within the OUTBACK / KEYSTONE lineâ€¦but it wasnâ€™t to be.
What we needed was a Park Model trailer, with residential features and space. We found it in the Forest River Salem PT 392 FLFB. Itâ€™s a 40â€™ slice of homeâ€¦at the lake. A retreat we can enjoy, making life easier in the process.

*IN CONCLUSION:* 
Even though Iâ€™m ecstatic over the new trailer, and the new camping arrangementâ€¦I sure miss the old OUTBACK. Most of all, Iâ€™ll miss the self-contained portability it offeredâ€¦and all the great times the OUTBACK brought to my family.

Iâ€™ve been on this forum since Vern created it many years agoâ€¦and
I plan on staying around for a long time to come. You can take the OUTBACK out of the drivewayâ€¦but you canâ€™t take the OUTBACKER out of my soul.

See you on the forum!

PSâ€¦PDX_Dougâ€¦we need an SOB section on the forum!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, Jolly, what can I say!









Congrats! I've always thought one had to do what was best for oneself and one's family and if that meant becoming an SOB, so be it.

I'm glad you're gonna hang around the forum, though.

Again, congrats.

And enjoy.

Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I love my outback but my next one will be SOB because I want a 5er and Outback does not make the one I want. Thats 7 or so years away and things could change, I do enjoy this site though.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Pete,
Don't worry!! We can't blame you, at all, for trying to make your life and your precious time off/family time easier, more relaxing, etc.
The price of gas has just sky-rocketed, in the entire state of GA, this last week. Last week, it was $2.79/$2.83.........this week, as I drove up to Atlanta, I saw lots of $3.09s for regular gas, and places it was normally cheaper wasn't necessarily the case!! Thank goodness, the diesel is pretty steady around $2.79-$2.83, for now.
You made a good choice, I think, and I don't see how anyone on here could fault you for that. Congratulations on your new purchase, and hope you and your family enjoy it!!








Darlene


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Another *S*till an *O*ut*B*acker joins the ranks









Congratulations on the new digs


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> You can take the OUTBACK out of the drivewayâ€¦but you canâ€™t take the OUTBACKER out of my soul.


So true (from what I hear anyway) !! Congrats on your vacation home on the lake!!! We were thinking about doing that - no lake, but mountains - but one question stopped us. In your Outback did you leave the fridge on the whole time - while you're gone - so you would have someplace cold to put your food, or not??? I'm glad you're not going to leave us - we need your valued opinions... Thanks, P.J.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

As you can see from my recent post Jolly, I am in the same boat as you almost, so I completely understand.

Hope you enjoy it.

Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

pjb2cool said:


> You can take the OUTBACK out of the drivewayâ€¦but you canâ€™t take the OUTBACKER out of my soul.


So true (from what I hear anyway) !! Congrats on your vacation home on the lake!!! We were thinking about doing that - no lake, but mountains - but one question stopped us. In your Outback did you leave the fridge on the whole time - while you're gone - so you would have someplace cold to put your food, or not??? I'm glad you're not going to leave us - we need your valued opinions... Thanks, P.J.
[/quote]

Thanks everyone!

Pj...we did leave the fridge on all the time (Outback)...but in electric only mode. Our fridge was recalled (Dometic) and the fix hadn't been done yet. RV mech told me to use it in elec mode until it was fixed. The new unit has a residential fridge (with ice maker) and we leave it on all the time too.

PS....I posted some pics in my gallery...more to come!
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...um&album=16


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Say it ain't so!

OK, say it is - not a big deal. We really loved you because you are a parrothead anyway!

Congratulations on finding your perfect fit! I suspect I'll do either a cabin or Class A. Depends on gas prices and property prices. OK, and my DW.

Enjoy Pete!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Pete. The extra enjoyment is much more valuable than owning an Outback. (did I just say that out loud....)









Hope this brings you and the family much joy and even better luck with the local trees


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Jolly on the Park model
Sure does look nice








You have to do what you have to for your family needs
Like we say Once An Outbacker Always An Outbacker

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

California Jim said:


> better luck with the local trees


Funny you should say that....
I went to the dealership to pick up a fridge/roof vent. The tree squashed the old one. Upon leaving...I peaked in the Park Trailers. OMG! It was deja vu!! That trailer sold itself from the first look! JUST LIKE THE OUTBACK DID! (I was lookin' for a hybrid when my son stumbled upon the OUTBACK. I didn't even want to look at it...I told him, "lets go find a hybrid!" He said I HAD to come in. Next thing I know...I'm an OUTBACKER!)


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Jolly's tagline says "(don't worry...I'm not towing this trailer!)". Without a tongue it'd be pretty hard to tow, I'd say.

Anyway Pete, congratulations on the park model trailer. We trust you'll enjoy it. Hey, does it have wheels still? You could just take 'em off, can't you?

Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh man, Pete. I'm sorry! If I'd had any idea this would be the result of passing you in post count - well - I never would have done it!!! REALLY!!!









But, seriously - CONGRATULATIONS!!! Just don't be leaving us anytime soon .... no, make that "anytime"...period!

Enjoy your new baby (I know you will!)


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

pete

congrats, and what everyone else has said.









darrel


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations Pete









You'll always be an Outbacker, just in a different form. 
Enjoy your new vacation home and have fun with your family, that's all that really matters anyway


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> You can take the OUTBACK out of the drivewayâ€¦but you canâ€™t take the OUTBACKER out of my soul.


So true (from what I hear anyway) !! Congrats on your vacation home on the lake!!! We were thinking about doing that - no lake, but mountains - but one question stopped us. In your Outback did you leave the fridge on the whole time - while you're gone - so you would have someplace cold to put your food, or not??? I'm glad you're not going to leave us - we need your valued opinions... Thanks, P.J. [/quote]

Thanks everyone!

Pj...we did leave the fridge on all the time (Outback)...but in electric only mode. Our fridge was recalled (Dometic) and the fix hadn't been done yet. RV mech told me to use it in elec mode until it was fixed. The new unit has a residential fridge (with ice maker) and we leave it on all the time too.

PS....I posted some pics in my gallery...more to come!
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...um&album=16
[/quote]

Thanks for the info, AND pics...Once again you are 'da bomb' (_not a terroristic threat or anything, it's just slang for awesome_) 







by the way, *nice* SOB you have got there...


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Whoa Pete,

That thing's got a slide bigger that's than our trailer! It looks pretty darn sharp.

I totally understand the reasoning though. I love to cook (and eat) but the kitchen area in a traditional TT takes a lot of getting used to.

I also know what you mean about getting a little side tracked when at the dealer. (I'm trying to buy all my stuff mail order and via the Internet for that reason).

Be well and enjoy!
Carl


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Very Nice! Congrats, Jolly.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations Jolly it is a beauty indeed ..... enjoy I'm sure you will.









Tami


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I miss ya and you aren't even gone!









Say is that an "old guy" handle next to the entry door?









We are also looking at a private seasonal site on Lake Oconee, GA about a 45min drive.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new unit. Looks like you have a real nice set up by the lake. Enjoy.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations on the new "home"!!!

The one downside to having a park model is if you want to go to a rally....you have to host it!!!! So when is the SD Rally????









Good luck with the new trailer.

Gary


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

very nice - like the Kawasaki as well. Boy, you have al the toys now










Wayne


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice new digs Pete, enjoy! Looks like a great spot.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks really, really nice, Pete!! Enjoy

We looked at a few permanent sites in the spring. The idea's very appealing to us, a lot easier to pick up and go for the weekend when it's already set up, stocked and ready to relax in.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I was scared to tell anyone! 

Actually, the tongue is still there. I can tow this thing away if need be...I'd just need a one ton truck to do it! I'd just have to disconnect the sewer hardline. I'd need to camp where there are hook-ups of course...as there are no holding tanks. It has a residential toilet where each flush goes bye-bye. This will make it much easier to use the trailer regularly. I'm out there twice a week usually....and I end up cleaning out the tanks twice a week! That sux! Not anymore.

I've already done some mods:
Replaced plastic toilet seat with a nice one.
Installed a 26" LCD Widescreen HiDef tv over the fireplace
Reinstalled 15" LCD (from OUTBACK) into bedroom
Installed a locking bathroom doorknob
Installed a couple of wall clocks
3" memory foam on both queen beds

Got a bunch more in the works too!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats Pete!!! Now I don't feel so bad about our rig. Got to do what is best for the camping family, Outback or not!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That thing is a freakin pad on wheels. I take it the bar will be fully stocked. When is the first shindig?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Pete

Congrats on your new trailer. What a beauty. Maybe keep for Outback for the weekends you want to get away









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thor said:


> Pete
> 
> Congrats on your new trailer. What a beauty. Maybe keep for Outback for the weekends you want to get away
> 
> ...


Yea! Like a little 'dingy' or something. Great Idea...now where did I plant that money tree....









h20...maybe I should have a 'house-warming' party!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

House warming party....love it...count me in
















Thor


----------

